
Here's how Winter Storm Jonas affected pedestrian activity in NYC - nat-geo
http://blog.placemeter.com/blizzard-2016
======
jonbarcus
Definitely a neat little read on pedestrian activity. Apparently people like
to play in the snow but not commute in it. Who'd a thunk?

